# A little bit tired about withdrawal!!!



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi,

I am little bit tired to read and experiment withdrawal.... on top of being ill and feeling blah, when we try something, after we withdrawn, and we feel like we want to die (my experience off Paxil). They shouldn't do any med with withdrawal like this... and of what I see Effexor is a good one for withdrawal too. Howly shit.  I wonder how they don't think of that!!!

It makes me wondering... I think the next one will not have any withdrawal effect like Paxil. I mean, on top if not knowingif it will help wel hae to deal with a bag of side effects when we taper off.... and I don't talk of Klonopin, which I can't stop, not because of physical side effects, but purely psychological side effects (I feel like I NEED it to be sane) and worsening of depression and anxiety when I try to taper.

It's unfair when we think of that.

OK I'm done  heh

K

Karine


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hell, no. Of all the antidepressants, Effexor withdrawal is one of the worst. I think it and Paxil duke it out for the top spot from what I have read. I have read horrible things about Paxil withdrawal but have never experienced it. But along with reading horrible things about Effexor withdrawal, I have experienced it first hand. Twice. I stupidly did it cold turkey both times and it was a nightmare. But, if you taper down it isn't that bad and I've found that true with many meds including Klonopin. I also quit Celexa cold turkey after losing my prescription bottle. It was the first time I was ever on meds so I had no idea about bad withdrawals and that was terrible, too. I've been on many meds and quit them out of frustration. The only anitdepressants where I've seen terrible withdrawal symptoms are SSRIs and Effexor (which is half SSRI). Other than getting really depressed, quitting Remeron, Serzone, or Wellbutrin was easy. No zaps or chills or total panic.


----------

